# Mojiko?



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Mojiko fishing gear is on sale at Anaconda.
Anyone used their gear in particularly the lures and braid? is it any good?


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

some comments recently

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=15488&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Its the usual made in China stuff.
I havent used there braid but I bought a rod for about $20 on 40% off and that's about all it was worth. The lures look very cheap and nasty but I have never used them either.
From what I've seen of anaconda is that there about 20% dearer than any where else to begin with.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I bought some braid during one of their 60% off sales (ie $70 reduced to $30ish) and haven't had any dramas with it. I have the 4lb and the 30lb braid and they appear to be underrated like all braids.

I suspect that it is actually made by another company and simply rebadged with mojiko labels - I can't see Anaconda investing in the setup costs to manufacture their own braid.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

nothing gets me frustrated like cheap crap gear i think i'll give it a miss


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Forgot to add that I have bought some mojiko squid jigs when they were on special for $2.50 - and that is about all they are worth. They do look good in the pack, professionally made like yozuri etc, but they just don't have the same balance in the water. Mine tends to be very tail heavy. If you fish them on a paternoster they end up sinking tail down and wrapping themselves around the main line. They also don't look natural when rigged directly to the main line - they sink ass-first and look ridiculous...


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, ive been using a mojiko tournament rod now for about 9 months, cant fault it! its actually the same as a rod that pflueger sell now.
They normally sell for around $150. i got it opening weekedd in adelaide for $79.
Caught all sorts on it! ;-) 

































chop


----------

